# 24v Engine Bay Thread



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

Lets post up our engine bay shots in here. Im interested to see what everyones looks like. Im looking for inspiration for my engine bay, because mine just looks...plain...
not the best pics but here goes








and this is what i want to do someday...sleeper stylz
























lets see yours http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Badstuw (Sep 15, 2005)

lol, you really dont wanna see my engine bay right now. theres no engine!!! or anything else for that matter. fiberglass and body filler almost done...


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: 24v Engine Bay Thread (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Not mine but very clean


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Badstuw)*

haha, i have no engine in mine eigher, this pic was after the first install of my turbo setup, and the first motor


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Get an SRI... Polish the valvecover (or chrome it if your lazy... or paint it black if you are REALLY lazy like me) and be done w/it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Shaving the engine bay is a helluva job.









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*

and i dont have as many wires as most of you guys do since im running SEM...it should clean up pretty well


----------



## Badstuw (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Picture of mine before i did the tear down. kinda dirty, mehh










_Modified by Badstuw at 9:16 PM 6-30-2008_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Badstuw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Badstuw* »_Picture of mine before i did the tear down. kinda dirty, mehh


BTW, how do you like your SRI from HPA?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Mine, in its current form


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

I have all billet caps now and a K&N Filter


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Heres my Dirty Engine Bay. Got the Forge Strut Tower Caps & Oil & Coolant Caps.
















Edit : Sleepy, I noticed your missing that bolt on the driver side fender, where your Rad support meets. Did you brake it off ?
Mine went flying when I tried to unbolt it.











_Modified by C.J at 5:41 PM 7-1-2008_


----------



## slowazzcar (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*

mine


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (slowazzcar)*

Here is mine


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: 24v Engine Bay Thread (Fugee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fugee* »_Not mine but very clean









lol you beat me to posting my own engine


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: 24v Engine Bay Thread (24valvedGTI)*









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...32408


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: 24v Engine Bay Thread (L.I. Dan)*




























































































































































































































































































































http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## tojones (May 6, 2006)

*Re: 24v Engine Bay Thread (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Everyone's got a freakin turbo but me










_Modified by tojones at 3:19 AM 7-14-2008_


----------



## VDubFan32 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: 24v Engine Bay Thread (tojones)*

Rememeber when mine looked like this?








We both know that didn't last long.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: 24v Engine Bay Thread (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

3 pics of my 24v turbo..http://www.bilgalleri.dk/html/...83793
http://www.bilgalleri.dk/html/...83800
http://www.bilgalleri.dk/html/...83801
_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 8:16 AM 7-14-2008_

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 8:22 AM 7-14-2008_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 8:26 AM 7-14-2008_


----------



## G:L:I:24vvvv (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: 24v Engine Bay Thread (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_3 pics of my 24v turbo..http://www.bilgalleri.dk/html/...83793
http://www.bilgalleri.dk/html/...83800
http://www.bilgalleri.dk/html/...83801
_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 8:16 AM 7-14-2008_

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 8:22 AM 7-14-2008_

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 8:26 AM 7-14-2008_


----------



## G:L:I:24vvvv (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: 24v Engine Bay Thread (G:L:I:24vvvv)*









sri and custom piping in progress


_Modified by G:L:I:24vvvv at 1:43 PM 7-15-2008_


----------



## 43%burnt (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: 24v Engine Bay Thread (G:L:I:24vvvv)*

i like this thread








lets get some more in here.


----------



## jefswat (Jun 10, 2008)

mine


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (jefswat)*

Someone light a fire under my ass... I have to finish this thing.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*









It's back together now though, just don't have any recent pictures







.


----------



## lonny (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (proshot)*

Mine:


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (lonny)*

Exhaust manifold pics







^^


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Exhaust manifold pics








^^

for serious


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
for serious

I cant even tell whats going on back there from the pics








But can i has it?


----------



## 1.8Tspeed! (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

short runner coming soon


----------



## lonny (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Exhaust manifold pics







^^

I just got the car back. The only pics I really have are the ones the shop took. http://www.blitzkriegautowerks...id=29


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (lonny)*

Oh, i see i see, from the first pic it looked like there were two pipes going into each collector i was like WTF? But from this angle i can see the third one hiding


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

lol here u go ,just removed my engine to show you lmao


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

Yours looks a lot like the C2 manifold ^^^. Where are you going to cut into it for the wastegate portion? Front or back?


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

100% custom kit. Specs in sig.
Old Setup:








New Setup:








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by PhReE at 8:59 AM 3-11-2009_


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (PhReE)*

engine bay (sorta)








and r32 motor to go in it.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (PhReE)*

MOAR


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

Thanks L.I.DAN I have been looking fo a good front engine shot of the accesories so I can figure some stuff out.
And your engine bay looks sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

not my bay...i wish









but you're welcome!


----------



## golfkart (May 1, 2007)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

Who needs a turbo when...


----------



## Kenito (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Kenito)*

that engine cover is baller


----------



## 43%burnt (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_that engine cover is baller

yeah it is! where do you get a piece like that from? anyone?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (43%burnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *43%burnt* »_
yeah it is! where do you get a piece like that from? anyone?

German ebay


----------



## 96 GTS (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Damn you guys and your turbos. LOL.
I should go take pictures of my piece of isht dirty stock engine bay.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
German ebay









i had the part number for it like a year ago, and tried to find it but no luck


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

my horribly gross work in progress


----------



## 43%burnt (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_MOAR

























ill have this thing running soon.


----------



## golfkart (May 1, 2007)

*Re: (finallyavr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *finallyavr6* »_my horribly gross work in progress










Battery relocation kit? Where can i find one?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (golfkart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfkart* »_
Battery relocation kit? Where can i find one?

Summit racing, or probably jegs.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
Summit racing, or probably jegs.

i just made one. bought the battery cable, terminal ends, some grommets, and 1 eye-hole connection to attach to the starter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (finallyavr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *finallyavr6* »_
i just made one. bought the battery cable, terminal ends, some grommets, and 1 eye-hole connection to attach to the starter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Or you could do that, thats what im doing.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*









now that its done. getting a filter that fits on the MAF tomorrow.


----------



## my02VR6 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re:*

My na dirty engine bay:
















Yellow top in the stock location








and with the batt cover on...


----------



## stevegt21 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: Re: (my02VR6)*

My NA Clean Engine Bay


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (stevegt21)*

















I plan on doing something cool with my engine cover


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Skeil)*

Rave green 24v photoshop ftw.







LOL, J/K


----------



## soflyGLI (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Me:


----------



## soflyGLI (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: Re: (soflyGLI)*

Let's see some more on here...


----------



## Houston24V (Jun 24, 2007)

That's hott! Where did you get that carbon fiber engine cover from? I enjoy my Carbonio! How do you like yours?


----------



## DJUPLIFT (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: (Houston24V)*

heres mine... Audi S3 covers, custom painted engine cover with custom emblem Audi S3 strut brace, some 0gauge and a BMC CDA


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (DJUPLIFT)*

not finished yet, but heres some anyway...


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

very nice lookin good man i wish i had another car so i could take up stufff like this










_Modified by quick04gti at 5:02 PM 1-26-2009_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Mine, in its current form









Mine, in its recently finished form


----------



## soflyGLI (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (Houston24V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Houston24V* »_That's hott! Where did you get that carbon fiber engine cover from? I enjoy my Carbonio! How do you like yours?


I got the cover from ABD racing. The carbonio was great and produced a nice sound but I since changed over to a short-ram because of the potential water damage risk.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (soflyGLI)*









gotta get a new filter. but I have to trim the intake pipe a bit to fit it.


----------



## 1SickWhtDub (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*

this motor








going in this bay


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (1SickWhtDub)*









heres a teaser.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*

Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Those ports look nice and smooth, real smooth


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Mine, in its recently finished form










if you cut down th silicone coupler that connects the coldside of the turbo to the intercooler pipe, you can rotate the coldside and tuck the intercooler pipe underneath the cowl better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i spent alot of time figuring that one out


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_
if you cut down th silicone coupler that connects the coldside of the turbo to the intercooler pipe, you can rotate the coldside and tuck the intercooler pipe underneath the cowl better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i spent alot of time figuring that one out









thanks bro, yeah I need to do that cuz I want to make sure there is enough clearance for an o2 sensor on my downpipe bung when I put a wideband in there.
Appreciate the heads up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (1SickWhtDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1SickWhtDub* »_this motor








going in this bay









been waiting over 2 years to see this car done! psyched to see a 24v is going in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

*BEFORE*
















*AFTER*

























_Modified by vr6jettagli at 1:22 AM 3-10-2009_


----------



## 24valves_of_Fury (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: (vr6jettagli)*


----------



## 1SickWhtDub (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: (Swoops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_
been waiting over 2 years to see this car done! psyched to see a 24v is going in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks man, it'll be done eventually


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
thanks bro, yeah I need to do that cuz I want to make sure there is enough clearance for an o2 sensor on my downpipe bung when I put a wideband in there.
Appreciate the heads up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

no problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif my c2 stuff has been together for a little over a year now and i still tweak it everytime i take something apart


----------



## Colb.45 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*

nice sickk picks, what kinda of CAI are you guys running and i noticed a couple had P-flows, what do you guys recommend 

sickk picss tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (Colb.45)*

Ahh back to my old screen name. Guess I better re-introduce myself then huh?
















Both very out of date...


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_Ahh back to my old screen name. Guess I better re-introduce myself then huh?


Did you go turbo already on that thing?


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

great thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Badstuw (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (Pedmaster)*

Build up thread coming soon... few days away from start up


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

oh man!


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BakBer)*

That New Beetle is a vision in white!






















Love the bay too.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Rictus)*

No turbo yet, When Eurojet left all that got put on hold. I am slowly starting to gather bits and pieces though








First I need to sort the interior and then buy a new bumper and paint the car


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Badstuw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Badstuw* »_Build up thread coming soon... few days away from start up









Do your build thread in the 24V forum like a man


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


Def cannot top that beetle...I love it. heres mine..and yes the eurosprt is missing some letters, they started to fall off, so I removed them.


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: (coatofarms)*

Here's another:


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (AAdontworkx3)*

^^^ WOW that is going to be sick!! John good to see you back.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

figured id post up more of a finished picture of mine


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

^i like that


----------



## 1SickWhtDub (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: (Swoops)*


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BakBer)*

ill play,


----------



## mr.candid (Sep 11, 2008)

mine, its alright


----------



## VR-FIX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: 24v Engine Bay Thread (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

i have a 24v in a mk3 and wondering if there is any posts for showing 'how to' tuck and neaten engine bays?
im planning to keep a/c power steer and and the goodies.


----------



## mr.candid (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 24v Engine Bay Thread (VR-FIX)*

i would love to see some threads on this too or even some detailed pictures....


----------



## dhovid (Jul 4, 2005)

Here's mine from last summer. 
This year plan:
wiring hiding
long runner manifold
hidden intercooler piping
1000cc tune http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

Guess I missed this thread...








Soon to be completely 100% redone.. I was never quite happy with it.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (VReihen6)*


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (spitfire481)*


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Tom Long)*


----------



## thr21 (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

what is the component that is mounted near/on the battery with the thick red wiring coming from it?


----------



## 24valves_of_Fury (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: (Swoops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_

























one word "sick" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwaddicct07 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (Swoops)*








[/QUOTE]
what kind of header is that???


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

funny looking valve cover...


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (vwaddicct07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwaddicct07* »_what kind of header is that???









custom http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## F.A.T.N (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: (Swoops)*


id like to get rid of the blue in the emblem...any advice??


----------

